# Ludwigia repens and Rotala mexicana sp. 'Araguaia'?



## eemeli (Nov 5, 2011)

I can't remember where I got these, but am I correct in assuming this is Ludwigia repens and this is Rotala mexicana sp. 'Araguaia'? They've both grown to the surface and along it, the latter a bit faster than the former.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

First one looks like the strange _Ludwigia palustris_/possible hybrid we've had here in GWAPA that HeyPK found.

Second is _Eichhornia diversifolia_.


----------



## eemeli (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you, the second one is almost certainly Eichhornia diversifolia.

Re: the first one, your comment prompted me to search some more, and I found this which looks an awful lot like what I've got in the tank, and it's labeled as "Ludwigia palustris x repens". Is that the one you meant?


----------

